# photoshoot with my finless little rat



## BettaSlate (8 mo ago)

Basil ❤


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Aww!!! Basil is adorable!!


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

Cutey


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

That little face. Awww!!!


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

My mom won't let me have one but I do ask for and have a lot of animals but rats are so cute my friend used to have two bubbles and milky but they passed


----------



## baldkio (15 d ago)

ah oui check it good ..


----------

